# Flashplayer issues - solved



## amw (Sep 30, 2011)

Fixed. Flashplayer wasn't working once I updated to version 11. Tried 10.3 and 10.2 again and even with removed permissions it wouldn't play certain videos. Uninstalled and reinstalled browser and flashplayer. Good to go. Maybe was browser or permission issue.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've had no issued with the Flash update. Has anyone else besides for the OP?

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## Dukeman (Oct 6, 2011)

How do I remove permissions? I've got a rooted bolt and have tried various roms(BAMF, TheoryROM AOSPS, etc) and none of the adobe flash player versions allow me to play videos on some of my favorite sites like ESPN, etc.....

I run Dolphin browser HD btw.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Dukeman said:


> How do I remove permissions? I've got a rooted bolt and have tried various roms(BAMF, TheoryROM AOSPS, etc) and none of the adobe flash player versions allow me to play videos on some of my favorite sites like ESPN, etc.....
> 
> I run Dolphin browser HD btw.


Either learn the commands to use in terminal (should be: chmod 000 /data/data/com.android.browser/app_plugins/com.adobe.flashplayer/.macromedia/Flash_Player/config.data)

Or just use Root Explorer from the market and go to the above path, long tap on config.data, click Permissions, and remove all the check marks.


----------



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Flash is generally useless on CM7 because it doesnt support hardware acceleration. Anything over 480p is unwatchable (even 480 is bad).


----------



## Dukeman (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, that seemed to work! Dumb question though....why aren't the settings just like that by default so it works right away lol?


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

psufan5 said:


> Flash is generally useless on CM7 because it doesnt support hardware acceleration. Anything over 480p is unwatchable (even 480 is bad).


I use CM. I use Flash. Never had a problem.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

skinien said:


> I use CM. I use Flash. Never had a problem.


I have never had a problem with flash, but did just now test 1080P on both Sense and AOSP and my results were.... It sucked on both, no difference what so ever. Flash runs fine on either with 480P though.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I have never had a problem with flash, but did just now test 1080P on both Sense and AOSP and my results were.... It sucked on both, no difference what so ever. Flash runs fine on either with 480P though.


haha.. yeah, I don't understand pointing out that CM doesn't support hardware acceleration. To my knowledge, NO Gingerbread ROM supports hardware acceleration. Like you said, the experience on Sense shouldn't be any different.

Out of curiosity, where are you able to check out a 1080p video?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

skinien said:


> haha.. yeah, I don't understand pointing out that CM doesn't support hardware acceleration. To my knowledge, NO Gingerbread ROM supports hardware acceleration. Like you said, the experience on Sense shouldn't be any different.
> 
> Out of curiosity, where are you able to check out a 1080p video?


I picked a random video on the main page (Used the same video for both tests) and just selected the 1080P option in the video, if you are asking where this button is look at the bottom right of any video on youtube.com.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I picked a random video on the main page (Used the same video for both tests) and just selected the 1080P option in the video, if you are asking where this button is look at the bottom right of any video on youtube.com.


Damn, I didn't even know that YouTube has 1080p vids. Shows how much I know.


----------

